# Dear recoverées...



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi alL!

Thought id get anotherone of those positive threads up where we can get alittle bit more enlightened on the condition itself and what to do to get better and hell even what not to do.

So this is a question for those who recovered from this crap and are now living satisfied happy lives free of DP:

What where the determening factors behind your recovery, the big one's your realizations that lead you towards mental health and most importantly your advice for those still in pain.

Any positive reinforcement is encouraged here and again i want no nagging or negative shit in this one..

Aight?

Then please share =)and thanks.


----------



## Guest013 (Apr 26, 2010)

Get off the forums and enjoy life, plain and simple. Eventually it fades away and you don't remember what you were so worried about. It could take weeks, months, or years depending on the person and circumstances though. Best of luck to all.


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

Guest013 said:


> Get off the forums and enjoy life, plain and simple. Eventually it fades away and you don't remember what you were so worried about. It could take weeks, months, or years depending on the person and circumstances though. Best of luck to all.


This sure is good advice. personally i hang here because im gathering information for my book and because im generally kinda bored









I was looking for something more something deeper that i thought could make a difference such as a realization about the condition itself that could make a good turn for someone with alot of anxiety and panic etc...The one's that are really in deep you know. Im sure theyve heard dont give a fuck about it a million times. but that is very hard to do when your in the middle of it. Even if that takes practice.

Thanks though! great advice here.


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

I Think that getting distracted,doing the things you enjoyed,stop thinking about DR/DP and checking it are the way.Getting out of the forums helps a lot too.That's the truth.People must come here,get some advise,then get the fuck out.Being on the forum makes you think about DR/DP unconsciously.

I doesn't have DR/DP at all,only some very little moments when I get anxious.In the begginin my vision was so fucked up that it was like there was a fog in the world.I didn't had much DP,more DR,but sometimes I felt DP,like feeling lightweight and all that stuff.

What really freaks me out are the existential thoughts.

They're annoying.I Keep asking myself Why do I exist?Why do people,the world,everything exist?Why are the things the way they are?

And I have some retard thoughts also lol like:

Is my vision the same of the others?Is my blue the same blue to the others?This one about the colors are pretty stupid,like well you can't describe a color.If you ask a people to describe blue she'll say it's the color of the sky.But well,in my mind I imagine and if the blue for that person is yellow,then the SKY for she is yellow?LOL.I just get better when I think about describing WHITE and BLACK.Cause if you ask a person she'll say that WHITE is a light color and BLACK is a dark color,what kinda makes me relieved to see that what I see is what the others see.

Totally irrational,I know.

Other thing that I really like is to remember when I didn't had these problems.Well,I look at older photos,videos,where I didn't questioned about these shits,and I SEE that my vision is normal.Remembering the good things HELPS A LOT.Remind like you were reviving that memory.Like a FIRST PERSON MEMORY haha.I Remember looking at the things without questioning why they are that way or anything like that.

What really gets people in DR/DP it's the dwelling and the checking in.I Still check in sometimes,but with the time you get better and forget about these shits.Give time to the time.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

As a partial recoverée,

Dissociative issues: Connecting with dissociated feelings, recognizing false realities and unlearning them, constructing new realities

Visual issues: Dopamine agonists


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

Hmmmm, I think obsessively checking it is a separate condition of OCD/anxiety. I remember having the non-stop thoughts about DP but they have ceased for me. I just know I have it, and I move through my day with the burden of it on my shoulders. At times I find it refreshing to indulge it. I personally feel the path of recovery has very little to do with our thought process, and way more with how we are feeling. DP is more sensation based for me. I can deal with existential thoughts, I knew that some scary shit about existence was going down before I got this. In fact the entire process of DP has been a real fear-purging experience. I'm not afraid of DP anymore, I'd just like to get on with my life - but I don't think that will happen any time soon.

I honestly don't think anything you do will affect DP. TheGame, your advice from previous posts about doing nothing is spot on. I lived like a champion for the first 5 months, no caffeine, sugar, eating awesome, etc - and it did nothing. I honestly just live how I want to now. Furthermore (and I have been posting this everywhere on the forum) but I'm obsessed with risk-taking now. No fear left in this so-called "self". Looking to go skydiving this month. Got my first piercing, gonna get a tattoo. Fuck it man, we are hardcore for dealing with this shit - how can anything else phase us???


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

PhoenixDown said:


> Hmmmm, I think obsessively checking it is a separate condition of OCD/anxiety. I remember having the non-stop thoughts about DP but they have ceased for me. I just know I have it, and I move through my day with the burden of it on my shoulders. At times I find it refreshing to indulge it. I personally feel the path of recovery has very little to do with our thought process, and way more with how we are feeling. DP is more sensation based for me. I can deal with existential thoughts, I knew that some scary shit about existence was going down before I got this. In fact the entire process of DP has been a real fear-purging experience. I'm not afraid of DP anymore, I'd just like to get on with my life - but I don't think that will happen any time soon.
> 
> I honestly don't think anything you do will affect DP. TheGame, your advice from previous posts about doing nothing is spot on. I lived like a champion for the first 5 months, no caffeine, sugar, eating awesome, etc - and it did nothing. I honestly just live how I want to now. Furthermore (and I have been posting this everywhere on the forum) but I'm obsessed with risk-taking now. No fear left in this so-called "self". Looking to go skydiving this month. Got my first piercing, gonna get a tattoo. Fuck it man, we are hardcore for dealing with this shit - how can anything else phase us???


Yes man this is great stuff. Learning how to live with the imbalances in our identity and our moods are just what we need to stabilize ourselves. As allan watts puts it "follow the jiggles"







And do nothing is truly the only thing that matters.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

PhoenixDown said:


> Hmmmm, I think obsessively checking it is a separate condition of OCD/anxiety. I remember having the non-stop thoughts about DP but they have ceased for me. I just know I have it, and I move through my day with the burden of it on my shoulders. At times I find it refreshing to indulge it. I personally feel the path of recovery has very little to do with our thought process, and way more with how we are feeling. DP is more sensation based for me. I can deal with existential thoughts, I knew that some scary shit about existence was going down before I got this. In fact the entire process of DP has been a real fear-purging experience. I'm not afraid of DP anymore, I'd just like to get on with my life - but I don't think that will happen any time soon.
> 
> I honestly don't think anything you do will affect DP. TheGame, your advice from previous posts about doing nothing is spot on. I lived like a champion for the first 5 months, no caffeine, sugar, eating awesome, etc - and it did nothing. I honestly just live how I want to now. Furthermore (and I have been posting this everywhere on the forum) but I'm obsessed with risk-taking now. No fear left in this so-called "self". Looking to go skydiving this month. Got my first piercing, gonna get a tattoo. *Fuck it man, we are hardcore for dealing with this shit - how can anything else phase us???*


haha true that's what's up


----------



## luke west (Aug 9, 2011)

PhoenixDown said:


> Hmmmm, I think obsessively checking it is a separate condition of OCD/anxiety. I remember having the non-stop thoughts about DP but they have ceased for me. I just know I have it, and I move through my day with the burden of it on my shoulders. At times I find it refreshing to indulge it. I personally feel the path of recovery has very little to do with our thought process, and way more with how we are feeling. DP is more sensation based for me. I can deal with existential thoughts, I knew that some scary shit about existence was going down before I got this. In fact the entire process of DP has been a real fear-purging experience. I'm not afraid of DP anymore, I'd just like to get on with my life - but I don't think that will happen any time soon.
> 
> I honestly don't think anything you do will affect DP. TheGame, your advice from previous posts about doing nothing is spot on. I lived like a champion for the first 5 months, no caffeine, sugar, eating awesome, etc - and it did nothing. I honestly just live how I want to now. Furthermore (and I have been posting this everywhere on the forum) but I'm obsessed with risk-taking now. No fear left in this so-called "self". Looking to go skydiving this month. Got my first piercing, gonna get a tattoo. Fuck it man, we are hardcore for dealing with this shit - how can anything else phase us???


im guna live like youtoo


----------

